# The NEOLIN



## Neolin31

Mister Vosshenrich makes and creates different types of violin and one which is really innovative is the NEOLIN.
One of its advantages is that this violin is an electro-acoustical instrument and you can play with the NEOLIN normally but also with an amplified sound. The NEOLIN can be differentiated from the electrical violins by a natural, strong, powerful and harmonious sound and unlike with amplified classical violins, there are no vibration noise, technical and tonal problems or limitations.
The NEOLIN also benefits from a high quality explained by the specific know-how of Mister Vosshenrich and, furthermore, because this violin is crafted with high quality European wood and has Thomastik Superflexible strings.
Moreover, frets can be added and the NEOLIN (you can use it as a MANDOLIN) can be totally customized (with special varnish, opaque laquer, drawing,…).
The NEOLIN presents also a good-value and you have the possibility to interpret Folk, Jazz, Pop/Rock, Bluegrass, Ska, Crossover, alternative music, or any other music style without limit.

The NEOLIN is used by Frank Marty, a great musician in the group of Olivia Ruiz; Zibba & Almalibre (Italian group) and Psyloz (French group) have also adopted this instrument.
Please, don't hesitate to visit Mister Vosshenrich website: http://www.violin-neolin.com/en_US/Accueil.html where you can have more information about the NEOLIN.


----------

